# Spinning-shawl



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/over-the-sea-to-skye

This is the finished shawl of the Over the Sea to Skye pattern....paid...Ravelry

It is spun as a single with Merino. All pinned and hopefully will dry overnight and none of the cats will use it as their bed. Lol It Is actually the first time my spun yarn told me what it wanted to be. Lol I saw this pattern and loved it and hoped it showed the colorway nicely. I actually spun fractal....split the roving in half and spun that and split the second half in thirds and spun that. I think using the shorter run of colors first worked as I didn't have too huge a section of color and then as the shawl got larger, I used the longer color run which I think kept the colors a bit thicker. At any rate, the knitting is done and it's back to spinning.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is beautiful hand spun. I love those colors together. The color runs worked perfectly with this pattern! Very lovely!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty, You did good. The colors are great your spinning is perfect for that shawl. Will be wonderful with a pair of jeans or a nice skirt.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it, great color combo.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love the way you've used your spinning and achieved such great balanced stripes.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeepers


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Perfect, just perfect. Fractal spinning is new to me. Can you direct me to a good reference for it?


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

????!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet Shaw!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/KSFEATdf15KS/KSFEATdf15KS.php
This a good overview


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

stevieland said:


> That is beautiful hand spun. I love those colors together. The color runs worked perfectly with this pattern! Very lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/KSFEATdf15KS/KSFEATdf15KS.php
> This a good overview


Thanks for posting this....great explanation.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty, You did good. The colors are great your spinning is perfect for that shawl. Will be wonderful with a pair of jeans or a nice skirt.


Thanks. Since it is a single, it is very light so I can wear it even now....inside AC, at least.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I love it, great color combo.


Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

lovey said:


> nice!


Thanks


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Very pretty shawl.


Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

GrannyMo said:


> Love the way you've used your spinning and achieved such great balanced stripes.


Thank you. I didn't spin for this shawl in particular but it worked out well.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Jeepers


????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Beautifully done


Thank you.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely :sm01:


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you. That is an interesting article.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

You did a great job on that. I love the colors!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Those are some lovely blues and greens and the shawl is a perfect way to show them off.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> You did a great job on that. I love the colors!


Thank you.


----------

